
Show HN: AI generated brand books - nikolayborisov
https://www.gosubb.com/
======
nikolayborisov
Hi HN, my name is Nikolay.

As a branding and marketing consultant, I had clients (and friends) come to me
and ask me the same questions regarding the first steps to starting a
business. I would always start with the same discovery questions about who are
you and what are you trying to create and communicate to the world.

This was the birth place of SUBB, an automated branding agency. Making it
simple and easy to start your business by autogenerating a brand book. Agency
quality branding but for 10% of the cost and time investment.

I am excited about disrupting the current industry and making brand books
accessible and available for every entrepreneur and small business.

-NB

